# Weyermann Munich Ii And Jwm Dark Munich



## vykuza (4/9/10)

I'm putting together the muckings for a Munich dunkel to brew in the next couple of weeks. I was originally planning on using Weyermann Munich II for the base malt, with some caramunich or melanoidin malts for a bit of oomph.

I am also looking at the Joe White dark munich, as I'll be able to get some quite cheaply from a friend of a friend who bought a sack of it a while ago.

Has anyone used JWM dark munich malt as a base malt? JWM's website doesn't give much at all as a description, and the online retailers who sell JWM describe it as very "intense", which isn't something I'd associate with Weyermann's Munich II.

Side by side, are they comparable? Or am I better off cutting JWM dark munich with some lighter malt?


----------



## unrealeous (4/9/10)

I regularly use Weyermanns Munich II - lovely malt. EBC 20-25 from their web site.

Joe White's Dark Munich can be up to 30 EBC - so perhaps where that 'intense' flavour description comes from - but alas - never used it.


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/10)

Weyermann are right in the heart of Bavaria and get their barley grown locally. Their Munich would have to be the benchmark. Having said, that although I have never used the JW product, I often use local malts instead of foreign because of the malt miles, and to support my country, example BB Ale for a UK quaffer instead of Thomas Fawcett. Then I pimp it up with something a bit more fancy such as some Wey product in fact  

I'd certainly give it a go and see how it behaves by itself and whether it needs a pimp or two. The 'intense' descriptor might just mean that the beer will be more intense than Hammer n Tongs or Tooheys Extra Dry :unsure: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (4/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I'd certainly give it a go and see how it behaves by itself and whether it needs a pimp or two. The 'intense' descriptor might just mean that the beer will be more intense than Hammer n Tongs or Tooheys Extra Dry :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers:



That's what I was thinking Bribie; I don't know if the "intense" description comes from the fact that it's got a fairly flavoursome profile compared to a pilsner or traditional ale malt, or whether it's more like a cara product or a dark roast.

I guess I'll suck it and see. Got nothing to lose except a few hours on a sundary arvo and a couple of bucks; both of which are expendable to some degree :unsure:


----------



## vykuza (4/9/10)

unrealeous said:


> I regularly use Weyermanns Munich II - lovely malt. EBC 20-25 from their web site.
> 
> Joe White's Dark Munich can be up to 30 EBC - so perhaps where that 'intense' flavour description comes from - but alas - never used it.




Unreal, I am a huge fan of the Munich II from Weyermann; it's got such a ... brown ... flavour that just complements so many of the beers I make. I reckon those 5 extra points on the EBC scale won't be a deal breaker in terms of roastiness, and if this JWM Dark Munich is just as good, it'll go in to regular rotation as a secondary malt.

Just want to know if it'll stand up as a base!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/10)

Nick R said:


> I'm putting together the muckings for a Munich dunkel to brew in the next couple of weeks. I was originally planning on using Weyermann Munich II for the base malt, with some caramunich or melanoidin malts for a bit of oomph.
> 
> I am also looking at the Joe White dark munich, as I'll be able to get some quite cheaply from a friend of a friend who bought a sack of it a while ago.
> 
> ...


I have used both Weyermann MII which has a nice Munich flavour. JW MII on the other hand is SHITE and has ruin some of my beers. If you want some JW M2 , you pay the postage and you can have it. Its rubbish.
GB


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/10)

Maybe why your mate is sitting on a sack of it


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Maybe why your mate is sitting on a sack of it


I would not even sit on it ! I got one bag, still got 1/2, going for free . If not gone by Wednesday its in the bin.  
GB


----------



## vykuza (4/9/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have used both Weyermann MII which has a nice Munich flavour. JW MII on the other hand is SHITE and has ruin some of my beers. If you want some JW M2 , you pay the postage and you can have it. Its rubbish.
> GB



Bloody hell, that's not much of a rap! How was it shite Gryph? Too much toast? 




BribieG said:


> Maybe why your mate is sitting on a sack of it



Could be - it's a mate of a mate, so I don't know the full story - but he's happy to get rid at $1/kg


I might just go for it; for $5 for the brew and some bulk hops and repitched yeast the cost is really S.F.A. I might just brew both and do a side be side, be done with it! It's the precious lagering time that I'm worried about. Only so much fridge space.

I guess that goes in to a secondary question: how soon after initial fermentation can you tell if your lager is crap or not? ;-)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/10)

Nick R said:


> Bloody hell, that's not much of a rap! How was it shite Gryph? Too much toast?


It was like adding a heap of Cara munich 1-II when you shouldn't. Just all turned out wrong.The malt has no a lager / Pils quality just a big no polished/ heavy varnish finish. YUK. :icon_vomit: 
GB


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/10)

Black and Tans are often plan B


----------



## Jazman (5/9/10)

Im with neville from Gryphon Brewing jw dark munich does not cut it weymann munich 2 hands down did a few brews with the jwm stuff was not good got rid of the rest of the bag


----------



## vykuza (5/9/10)

Jazman said:


> Im with neville from Gryphon Brewing jw dark munich does not cut it weymann munich 2 hands down did a few brews with the jwm stuff was not good got rid of the rest of the bag




Thanks for the advice folks - I've put the kybosh on the JWM Dark Munich brew. Weyermann Munich II it is!


----------



## stakka82 (1/5/13)

Necro alert!

Am considering buying a sack of either JW Light or Dark Munich. Have fairly extensive experience with the light munich and don't have any beef with it.

I have a marzen in the fermenter at the moment with a good whack of JW dark munich but aside from that don't have much experience with it. Is it really as bad as suggested above? Has anyone brewed with it recently in high percentages? A bit can change in 3 odd years.


----------



## manticle (1/5/13)

Last time I bought 1/2 a sack in a bulk buy, I ended up using 2kg and giving the rest away. Just not my preferred munich (I feel the same about the vienna)


----------

